# can we play pirated ps3 games online. ?



## toughrocky

I have a Sony ps3 slim 160gb and mot yet made a online account as I fear I might get banned for Piracy ...can I play pirated harddrive games online on ps3 ,if not can I play like this 
Original ps3 fifa 12 online and rest pirated offline ,can this be done ?


----------



## Knowbody

you deserve to be bannnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnned from psn

so yes, hop online asap


----------



## toughrocky

I know I deserve it and I also deserve to live anxiety free life ....


----------



## Joe

Im not sure about the rules on it but I read that when pirated nds games are used online they give out a different signal which can be traced to your ip.


----------



## Ohhai

Can you be caught connecting to PS3 network with custom firmware? Yes.
If you're going to do it, make sure you check to see if there's a newer firmware release, usually software to play pirated games goes undetected for awhile on consoles. (Usually until the next patch)


----------



## Duke of Prunes

I'm not sure how elaborate custom firmware is these days, but unless it replicates precisely the authentication messages that it phones home with and gets bombarded with requests for (which I imagine includes things like hashes of the OS/games and checks for system calls and files only found on known custom firmwares, etc), you're going to get found out eventually simply by having your PS3 on the internet.

It's probably a bit of a cat-and-mouse game between Sony and the enthusiasts who are trying to keep their work from being detected. I'm going to give the firmware hackers the benefit of the doubt and assume that if they can get their firmware to load in the first place, they probably understand the authentication process enough to fool Sony, but for how long?

Playing pirated games just opens up further possibilities for detection, too. One day somebody is going to sign in with the same copy as you or something (that's assuming that all games have their own UUID anyway).


----------

